# Removing the passenger seat



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

I've removed the seat. Everything removes by pulling the two torx bolts that are in the back of the sear rails. Push seat forward all the way, remove the two bolts, and carefully push seat forward, and lift hooks on the front of the seat rails out of the body of the car. 

There is an electrical connector in a trap door. It has a lever like opening a pocket knife. I believe the connector is black, with the electrical switch portion being grey. With fingers on both sides of the grey part, lift up and open it like a pocket knife. Connector will literally remove itself from the car. 

Airbag light will light, no problems, it goes out when it see's the seat again. 

I installed heated seats, under the factory covers. I drove for two weeks with no passenger seat. The floor isn't flat either, but you might be able to get cushions to make it flat. Head down in the foot well, with feet up on the back passenger seat? 

Or sleep in the rear passenger seat with more legroom? 

Good Luck-


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!

Pretty easy actually. Two bolts and some connectors. 









Blasirl’s Build:


same here..used all the available spots, just nowhere to bolt it up to where it kinda bulges I kind of think that is better as it is farther (further?) away from the exhaust except for the flap on the right of the rear of the opening. Less melted stuff.




www.cruzetalk.com





Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## ARKruze (Jun 17, 2020)

Does anyone know if the driver airbag still functions with the passenger seat out?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

ARKruze said:


> Does anyone know if the driver airbag still functions with the passenger seat out?


I would think that the car would think you are not sitting there, so it should. Just pull the plug under the seat. Pretty easy to do. Refer to the link in my post above. then drive the car. See what happens.


----------



## ARKruze (Jun 17, 2020)

Blasirl said:


> I would think that the car would think you are not sitting there, so it should. Just pull the plug under the seat. Pretty easy to do. Refer to the link in my post above. then drive the car. See what happens.


It just throws an airbag code and lights up the airbag light on the dashboard.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

ARKruze said:


> It just throws an airbag code and lights up the airbag light on the dashboard.


There's your answer. You'll have to live with an extra light on the dash. IIRC the bags are independent from each other.


----------

